# Bass biting at CJ?



## jhurst (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm heading to CJ this weekend for the first time ever. I've seen a lot of posts about the crappie and walleye biting at CJ but I haven't seen much about the bass. DNR site says there are smallmouth and largemouth in the lake. Anyone have any reports on how the bass are at that lake?


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

Have not been out on the lake in a few weeks but I am guessing the y will eat a crankbait a nd a shakey head pretty good yet. Work from the bank out to 10 foot of water. Good luck.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Casting and SLOWLY retrieving silver/ black jointed floating Rapalas along the Marina and Main Boat Ramp walls/ shorelines just at dusk and after has always been productive in the past, bonus is you MIGHT attract the attention of a large "tooth fairy"...toss, "twitch" it, pause, move and so on...deadly MANY times, especially on calm evenings...


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Certainly NOT a "bass" lake , Have caught a handful of LM's out of that lake , NO smallies at all and all largemouths were small (under 2 lbs.) . I have fished from North end and all around marina at all times of the day and year with minimal results.....save your gas and go to a better lake . 
If you were interested in Crappie or eyes you'd have better luck, but not much else on CJ to offer other species hunters.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> Certainly NOT a "bass" lake , Have caught a handful of LM's out of that lake , NO smallies at all and all largemouths were small (under 2 lbs.) . I have fished from North end and all around marina at all times of the day and year with minimal results.....save your gas and go to a better lake .
> If you were interested in Crappie or eyes you'd have better luck, but not much else on CJ to offer other species hunters.


Well hate to tell you but you're flat out wrong yet again. Maybe you outta think before you speak about CJ. There's a good population of cats that can be had if you know what you're doing. There's bullheads,Channels,Blue Cats, and some flatheads. There's also perch that can be caught there as well. Not to mention the white bass,huge gills,and yes bass(both kinds). There's more than just 2lb LM in there as well as some really,really good sized smallies.
Got one more idea for you Mr. or MRS. Coyote69,save your breath and quit bashing CJ because it's getting as old as your tired ass statements about the lake. Please don't ever wet a line out there as those of us who fish it regularly are tired of your nonsense and we really wouldn't want to run into you out there as it would most certainly ruin our day.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Regardless of the "local resident expert" with obviously YEARS of experience, worked in the panfish baitshop in the Marina til Aug of last yr. Saw MANY 4 + lb smallmouth caught IN the Marina, spoke with a Park Ranger whom last Labor Day swore a guy threw back a close to 7 pd smallmouth at the Main Boat Ramp, and have fished the lake for 30+ yrs...but feel free to add your "expert" advice...are you and David11569? "friends"? You sound just like him...by the way, actually there are probabily more smallmouth than largemouth bass in CJ.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

coyote69 said:


> Certainly NOT a "bass" lake , Have caught a handful of LM's out of that lake , NO smallies at all and all largemouths were small (under 2 lbs.) . I have fished from North end and all around marina at all times of the day and year with minimal results.....save your gas and go to a better lake .
> If you were interested in Crappie or eyes you'd have better luck, but not much else on CJ to offer other species hunters.


You really must be one "piss-poor" fisherman, that's all I can say....well, now I've started, so I'll continue! 
The way you talk leads people who fish CJ to believe that you are not a good fisherman in the first place...let alone an Angler...yes there is a difference! I can't help that you can't seem to be able to catch "QUALITY" fish at CJ...so I guess you're right in bad-mouthing it. Just save you stupid comments about the lake for yourself...their are plenty of people who catch "Quality" fish at CJ...I guess we are just SUPERIOR Anglers compared to you!

JHURST, I have personally caught many 15 to 21 inch LM out of CJ...the biggest I have ever personally seen was 2 years ago and it went 8.62 lbs on a digital scale (IN AUGUST). I have also personally caught three 21 inch Smallies and those are a huge fish on any lake. Smallies out number LM because they were stocked by local Bass guys for several years....but this year, I have caught more LM than SM. The Bass had huge spawns last year and their numbers are strong. Enjoy your time out at CJ and don't listen to this fool!


----------



## policrenopolis (Jun 16, 2011)

spfldbassguy said:


> Well hate to tell you but you're flat out wrong yet again. Maybe you outta think before you speak about CJ. There's a good population of cats that can be had if you know what you're doing. There's bullheads,Channels,Blue Cats, and some flatheads. There's also perch that can be caught there as well. Not to mention the white bass,huge gills,and yes bass(both kinds). There's more than just 2lb LM in there as well as some really,really good sized smallies.
> Got one more idea for you Mr. or MRS. Coyote69,save your breath and quit bashing CJ because it's getting as old as your tired ass statements about the lake. Please don't ever wet a line out there as those of us who fish it regularly are tired of your nonsense and we really wouldn't want to run into you out there as it would most certainly ruin our day.


Wowww, I think Coyote69 is has put their tail between their legs. I was going to fish at CJ this weekend, but these guys are so protective over it I'm afaid they'd pee on my leg if they saw me there!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

policrenopolis said:


> Wowww, I think Coyote69 is has put their tail between their legs. I was going to fish at CJ this weekend, but these guys are so protective over it I'm afaid they'd pee on my leg if they saw me there!


Before you start....go look at his previous posts....he slams other fishermen and bodies of water...as far as I'm concerned he got the respect from me that he deserves. If you're really that concerned about his plight...thank you for not fishing CJ either!


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Come on guys...REALLY ?

Now I know there aint much on this side of the State and you guys are upset about that , I also understand why you defend such a horrible water like CJ because its all you got....but please.

I have over 10 fish Ohio award smallies under my belt and not one has come from Lake Erie or any lake..all inland streams and rivers.
I have caught 100's of flatheads to over 40 lbs. , Carp to over 40 lbs. , Hybrid stripers over 10 lbs.....all from RIVERS , not lakes.

Just because I think CJ brown is one of the worst lakes on this side of the State and put it with Deer Creek , would have to flip a coin to see which one is worse. I would rather recommend so someone to save thier gas and drive to Rockyfork , Paintcreek , CC or even to smaller waters like Madison lake in London before I would ever recommend fishing CJ.

And ole Springfieldbassguy , yea each of those species MIGHT live in CJ and I have caught channel cats to 9 lbs. from the creek at Moorefield and carp to mid teens , but that water pales in comparison to a river like the Scioto...and thanks for the PM asking me to take you flathead fishing , but as you seen from my reply , I was not interested. If CJ is such a great fishery and holds flatheads , go catch them there. If you have never caught a flathead before , maybe YOUR the poor angler......or is it maybe your fishing a horrible water for them ?...hmmm ?

Good day guys...enjoy your water because if you guys ever fished a REAL one , you would agree that CJ sucks ..but I guess you'll never know fishing such a waste of water.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and maybe the reason I dont do as well as you guys on CJ is because im not using store bought minnows and keeping everything I catch ? Yup , i'm not a "meathunter" , if I want to eat fish , I make enough money to go BUY some at Red Lobster ......lmao !

Im after sportfish that FIGHT and pull drag....not wet dish rag fighting walleye or no fight at all Crappie and Perch...lol.


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

policrenopolis said:


> Wowww, I think Coyote69 is has put their tail between their legs. I was going to fish at CJ this weekend, but these guys are so protective over it I'm afaid they'd pee on my leg if they saw me there!



Since its your first post let me start by saying welcome to the OGF Forums,

Second off the people who you feel are protective of CJ ,are to a point. Most of them if not all of them that post on here took part in a 3 year project sanctioned by the " Friends Of CJ " and approved by the O.D.N.R. They are protective to the point of caring enough to help make the lake a better fishery for anglers of all ages and from all wlaks of life. They are protective to the point that if they see someone keeping baskets full of undersized fish they will inform the person or people of the law reguarding that and if they do not do the right thing by releasing the illegal fish they will inform the game warden of the infraction. 

Now last but not least concerning this person who calls himself Coyote69,, if you will go back a few pages of posts you can see where he ( coyote69 ) started instigating the bad mouthing and the negativity,, i have fished and still fish with several people who post on here and honestly you will not find a better group of fishermen and women , nor anyone who is more dedicated to catching quality fish of all varieties and helping to mantain of good quality fishery,, 

So i ask you to please check more postings out before you feel someone is taking things a little too far or saying things that are not provoked


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Am no "pro' angler, and am SURE there are BETTER bodies of fishing water than CJ somewhere, just as certain there are FAR WORSE ones. River fishing is 1 thing, reservoir fishing another. Both have good points and bad; the point is that we (the "Friends") generally don`t go "bad mouthing" ANY of them. Let`s face it...if you`re GOOD, would imagine you can catch decent fish anywhere...if you`re as good as you think, you should be able to catch decent fish outta a dry toilet bowl in the middle of the Sahara Desert. Personally haven`t kept 1 fish this yr so far, and trust me, had the opportunity this afternoon with Fritz upon our local "Dead Sea". Got to revisit MANY of the attractors we placed in the last 3 yrs and benefit from them, as do MANY persons. Question I have is so what do YOU give back to the bodies of water you hold in such HIGH esteem? Anything at ALL? Please QUIT attempting to "BASH" our reservoir when obviously you DON`T know it well enough to be qualified to do so. AL Linderman or Gary Roach you AIN`T...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

coyote69 said:


> Oh and maybe the reason I dont do as well as you guys on CJ is because im not using store bought minnows and keeping everything I catch ? Yup , i'm not a "meathunter" , if I want to eat fish , I make enough money to go BUY some at Red Lobster ......lmao !
> 
> Im after sportfish that FIGHT and pull drag....not wet dish rag fighting walleye or no fight at all Crappie and Perch...lol.


See, now I know you haven't been keeping up with our posts because hardly any of us use live bait...all artificial! And you really must not like fish if you prefer frozen un-named fish from Red Lobster instead of fresh caught and cooked fish.....Yum, I soak the filets in organic eggs and cream, then batter in Panko or organic cornmeal, and fry in pure organic Olive oil...nothing better than fresh meat!

So you Sportfish....but you use "Live" bait and sit in a boat and troll or drift all day waiting for a Cat to take your bait....what's so Sporting about that...heck with the "Big" tackle now you can real in a Big Cat in just a few minutes...sittin' all day relaxin' in a boat and lettin' everything else do the work just doesn't seem "Sporting" to me! And did you know there are Fish Ohio SM in the Creek all through Springfield.....you don't have to waste gas and drive all around looking for them. Heck, there are even "paylakes" here that you can catch "Huge" Sportfish, as you call them, without leaving the area....Man, you'd fit right in with those "Sport"-Fishermen!
So see, we really do have it all here...Fish Ohio SM Creeks, "Sportfish" lakes, and a MeatHunters Mudhole...Heck, I'm in Heaven!


----------



## jhurst (Jun 9, 2010)

I have to say I admire the dedication that the friends of CJ have given to take care of the lake. I've read thru a lot of the posts and threads about CJ. I think it shows a lot of class for a fisherman/woman or angler to give back to something that not only benefits them but everyone who visits CJ Brown. So I can understand how it would strike a nerve if someone tries to degrade something you've put time and effort into. I wish that every body of water had a group of people like you. I can also understand someone being frustrated trying to figure out a lake (like my issues with CC), but I think its something that can just take a lot of trial and error. Don't let your frustration downplay the extra work this group has put in to make it a better place. Obviously people are being successful on CJ based on the posts. It might just take some more time out there to get it figured out.

Now back to the original topic. I'm heading up there tomorrow morning with my brother. It looks like we are going to start with targeting the bass (both SM and LM depending on which seems to be biting). Depending on how that is going we might start targeting some eyes. 

Can anyone give me some info on the fish attractors? From the ODNR map I see 3 between the boat ramps and another 3 in the NE area of the lake. Are these underwater structure or feeders, etc.? Are there any other attractors artificial or natural (like rock piles) that can't be seen on that map?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

coyote69 said:


> Come on guys...REALLY ?
> 
> Now I know there aint much on this side of the State and you guys are upset about that , I also understand why you defend such a horrible water like CJ because its all you got....but please.
> 
> ...


Your fishing credentials are impeccable....I'm glad to hear that you are the only person who has fished "Great" bodies of water and caught "legendary" fish!
Many of us who fish CJ have fished the Great Waters of the Country and know what quality fishing is....I myself, lived in the Great State of South Carolina for 7 years and have fished the Great Reservoirs and Lakes of the South and the Oceans from Virginia to Florida....so give up the pretense that you are the only person who has knowledge of fishing. 
Our pride in CJ comes from the fact that most of us have been able to see it born, see it when it was rivaled only by Lake Erie, it's decline, and it being reborn again due to the combined efforts of the ODNR, "The Friends Of CJ", and local fishermen. 
And, just to let you know...like you, I don't take things personally either, so I'm actually gonna forget about your PM threat.... THIS TIME!


----------



## policrenopolis (Jun 16, 2011)

The CJ guys have it in my opinion. I'm not an angler, and have only 1/10th of the knowledge of most of you. I have common sense and its telling me that if you can catch fish at CJ then how can it be a bad lake? Also to you CJ guys don't take it personal. If he doesn't like CJ that just means less fishing pressure and a holes on the water right? lol. This forum may be the most entertaining thing I have found on the internet since Urban Dictionary.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Jhurst, the GPS coordinates and a brief physical description of the attractors in CJ are on posts #1490, #1508, #1513, #1522, #1530, #1554, and #1608 of the "CJ Brown Water Temp" thread. They are either "BB"s, (brush blocks), "C" (Christmas ) trees, or "supers" (a "C" cabled to a "BB'). To the best of my knowledge there are 875 of them in 26 seperate "groups" or "series" that may have more than 1 "set" (#4- #9, #11, #15, #16, #18, #19). It is a LONG list and covers a great deal of the lake. A map is available in several local bait shops for free...do keep in mind, a single attractor CAN "influence" 5X it`s actual volume at various times of the yr, and have always done better on the deeper sides of them...PLEASE do us here 1 favor; they are PUBLIC knowledge, if you have any luck, let us know, OK? Good Luck!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> Come on guys...REALLY ?
> 
> Now I know there aint much on this side of the State and you guys are upset about that , I also understand why you defend such a horrible water like CJ because its all you got....but please.
> 
> ...


I only asked you about fishing for them to make sure who you really are Mr. Flatheadmaniac(who's been banned) so don't think you're special because I asked you that. You need to shut up and go fish somewhere else.


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

Intimidator said:


> See, now I know you haven't been keeping up with our posts because hardly any of us use live bait...all artificial! And you really must not like fish if you prefer frozen un-named fish from Red Lobster instead of fresh caught and cooked fish.....Yum, I soak the filets in organic eggs and cream, then batter in Panko or organic cornmeal, and fry in pure organic Olive oil...nothing better than fresh meat!
> 
> So you Sportfish....but you use "Live" bait and sit in a boat and troll or drift all day waiting for a Cat to take your bait....what's so Sporting about that...heck with the "Big" tackle now you can real in a Big Cat in just a few minutes...sittin' all day relaxin' in a boat and lettin' everything else do the work just doesn't seem "Sporting" to me! And did you know there are Fish Ohio SM in the Creek all through Springfield.....you don't have to waste gas and drive all around looking for them. Heck, there are even "paylakes" here that you can catch "Huge" Sportfish, as you call them, without leaving the area....Man, you'd fit right in with those "Sport"-Fishermen!
> So see, we really do have it all here...Fish Ohio SM Creeks, "Sportfish" lakes, and a MeatHunters Mudhole...Heck, I'm in Heaven!



I dont catfish from a boat...no trolling , drifting...thats for lake guys....learn the techniques first before you try to use them in your posts as you certainly have no clue.

Dropping minnows down to brush piles for crappie..trolling nightcrawlers , leaches or minnows for walleye is using artificials ? hmm guess I need to learn how to catch eyes then huh ? Oh yea , thats right ive caught them to over 9 lbs. casting huskyjerks on the shores of Lake Erie. Also , my parents lived in Florida for 14 years and I have caught LM's to over 10 lbs. , reason why I dont much care to catch them up here , kind of boring.

Enjoy the gem of CJ , those who want to catch trophy fish , stay clear...if you want to fill baskets for the fryer..call the "friends of CJ" they will help you catch fish to eat...but DONT make a comment after a poor day on that lake that the fishing sucks, as you will see what they do when you express your opinion about there play ground...so again be warned.


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Well I've got to say coyote69 is entertaining if nothing else... he's just looking to start something and is obviously a snot nosed immature kid who doesn't know how to get his point across without insulting people. It's his way or the highway, no one else has a clue, so we are not going to convince him he's wrong cause he's far too ignorant to learn anything. 
Now I've become bored with him and have reported him to the site webmaster/moderators. Darn it... hate to see him go... he was kind of fun.
By the way, I have to admit, watching a bobber with a minnie on it go "bloop" is one of life's better moments. Now I understand... catching a fish with an artificial make me smarter than someone catching fish with live bait. Or does it mean they're just dumber fish?!%


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm not getting into this conversation but coyote reminds me of someone on here that was banned several years ago.



> Multi-species maniac - River and Stream fanatic
> 
> Native Ultimate 12 & Perception Swifty 9.5 kayak owner
> 
> Proud user of Shimano & St.Croix  !


He liked to use the higher dollar equipment than Shimano and St. Croix so I'm not too sure but the personality of the posts are very similiar.


How are all the condos doing for the fishing this year at CJ Intimidator and Mr. Lowell?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Huh. Reading the other posts I see spfldbassguy already beat me to it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Lewzer said:


> I'm not getting into this conversation but coyote reminds me of someone on here that was banned several years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The condos have quite a few full time residents....very productive so far...they are giving the fish the opportunity to reproduce and grow!


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

"hate to see him go"...Im not going anywhere , I did nothing wrong. The guy asked about CJ bassin I gave my opinion , since that opinion did not go along with the rat packs thoughts , I get slammed for it ? I have not called anyone any names on these threads , but I get called all sorts of stuff (which is against the rules - some need to reread them I guess)....so who's the ones that the Mods should be watching ?

Hmm , Lewzer....nice name , going to ban me for having an opinion that might be like some other angler that you dont like ?


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Let`s do our best to IGNORE this guy...


----------



## ur_averagejoe4 (Aug 18, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> "hate to see him go"...Im not going anywhere , I did nothing wrong. The guy asked about CJ bassin I gave my opinion , since that opinion did not go along with the rat packs thoughts , I get slammed for it ? I have not called anyone any names on these threads , but I get called all sorts of stuff (which is against the rules - some need to reread them I guess)....so who's the ones that the Mods should be watching ?
> 
> Hmm , Lewzer....nice name , going to ban me for having an opinion that might be like some other angler that you dont like ?


YOUR, the correct way, "opinion", is so completely wrong it's not funny. You say there are no smallies in CJ, my GF will gladly prove you wrong on that point. I don't use live bait and I've caught up to 7 different species on one particular artificial bait. I know many others who have done the same. I am with Brent on this one, I think YOU'RE, again the correct way, just a bitter sore fisherman who can't catch anything at CJ and in turn you bad mouth it to everyone, which is good for us who CAN catch fish there, more for us. I would love to see this guy at CJ.


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

hey joe,, anad other CJ anglers , dont worry about the garbage this guy writes,, all he is doing is showing his ignorance of a body of water and his lack of knowledge when it comes to fishing,, His main " SPORT" fish is carp and catfish,, we all KNOW there are large fish in all varieties at CJ, we have caught, or been present , when some of them have been caught. He says he dont fish from a boat or drift etc , but is a proud owner of 2 yaks, ,Guess they just hang on the wall,, 

There are SEVERAL people who fish this lake regularly for sport and recreation, I know a few who were and some who still are tournament fisherman and some fish all up and down the east coast,, hell i fish here and in kentucky in different species tournaments every year,, so what ever this guy has to say just skip over it and keep going,, its not worth the time , effort or frustration to deal with such a person who calls themselves a sportsman yet shows absolutely NO sportsmanship AT ALL.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

@coyote69 








Pics to prove


----------



## coyote69 (Jan 19, 2010)

NorthSouthOhioFisherman said:


> @coyote69
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got 1000's of pictures of fish I caught, but sorry you dont get to see them...you have to have atleast 20+ years experience catching big fish..and seeing your a young fella and most on this thread have only been on this forum for a few years , its not worth the time for me to upload some from my Flickr account to prove ya all wrong.
I kind of like you all thinking I only carp fish and cant catch anything else...hehehe. Even on an avg. day carp fishing I catch more lbs. of fish than most of you do in half the season. Plus most of you will never catch a 20 lb. anything in your life. I know my euro carp gear cost's more than some of your boats...lmao. 

See ya'll on the water soon enough.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone hear a blast of hot air? Me neither...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> I dont catfish from a boat...no trolling , drifting...thats for lake guys....learn the techniques first before you try to use them in your posts as you certainly have no clue.
> 
> Dropping minnows down to brush piles for crappie..trolling nightcrawlers , leaches or minnows for walleye is using artificials ? hmm guess I need to learn how to catch eyes then huh ? Oh yea , thats right ive caught them to over 9 lbs. casting huskyjerks on the shores of Lake Erie. Also , my parents lived in Florida for 14 years and I have caught LM's to over 10 lbs. , reason why I dont much care to catch them up here , kind of boring.
> 
> Enjoy the gem of CJ , those who want to catch trophy fish , stay clear...if you want to fill baskets for the fryer..call the "friends of CJ" they will help you catch fish to eat...but DONT make a comment after a poor day on that lake that the fishing sucks, as you will see what they do when you express your opinion about there play ground...so again be warned.


#1 So you sit on the bank in a chair probably sipping some beers while waiting for a cat to come find your offering,loads of fun I bet.
#2 If your using cut bait, then that's the same as the dudes that use jigs tipped with crawlers for Eyes. It's not artificials buddy in case you can't see the difference. Might as well chuck some creek chubs out as well,which I'm sure that you probably do. They're a live bait as well,so quit bashing the people that do use live bait when you do so yourself. Pot calling the kettle black huh?
#3 We don't mind people not liking the lake but you ma'am took the trash talk to a whole new level. Good thing you hate it so much because atleast we'll never have to worry about seeing your sorry butt out there. Then again if I seen you out there getting skunked I'd laugh right in your face about it. Go stick to MAdison Lake and it's glory and leave Cj to the rest of us.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

coyote69 said:


> Got 1000's of pictures of fish I caught, but sorry you dont get to see them...you have to have atleast 20+ years experience catching big fish..and seeing your a young fella and most on this thread have only been on this forum for a few years , its not worth the time for me to upload some from my Flickr account to prove ya all wrong.
> I kind of like you all thinking I only carp fish and cant catch anything else...hehehe. Even on an avg. day carp fishing I catch more lbs. of fish than most of you do in half the season. Plus most of you will never catch a 20 lb. anything in your life. I know my euro carp gear cost's more than some of your boats...lmao.
> 
> See ya'll on the water soon enough.


Too afraid to show a few pics on here,probably knows that they wouldn't justify all his hot aired smack talk. Anytime,place,body of water you wanna test your skills against mine we'll do it as I'm confident enough to say I'd win by a longshot. I'd like to tell you where you could store that fancy-dancy euro carp gear at.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Probabily valid points all, but when you attempt to argue with and/ or make a point, it`s just as likely lost on this 1...best guess, just ignore him...


----------



## easytobeme03 (Apr 26, 2010)

coyote69 said:


> Got 1000's of pictures of fish I caught, but sorry you dont get to see them...you have to have atleast 20+ years experience catching big fish..and seeing your a young fella and most on this thread have only been on this forum for a few years , its not worth the time for me to upload some from my Flickr account to prove ya all wrong.
> I kind of like you all thinking I only carp fish and cant catch anything else...hehehe. Even on an avg. day carp fishing I catch more lbs. of fish than most of you do in half the season. Plus most of you will never catch a 20 lb. anything in your life. I know my euro carp gear cost's more than some of your boats...lmao.
> 
> See ya'll on the water soon enough.




Mr Coyote ( Scott) your stuff on here is getting kinda old,, you constantly brag how great of a SPORTSMAN you are yet you show no sportsmanship, You seem to always want to talk garbage about anyone elses accomplishments while throwing yours to the top of the list,, now northsouth has posted his opinion and you want to talk garbage due to his age ? i have to tell you that i have fished along side this young man and am greatly impressed with his dedication at a YOUNG age to the sport of fishing. A YOUNG man who gives the future of fishing and fisherman a look at the direction the sport is going and getting other young people involved in such a sport and not everday garbage most of the youth of today is involved in. 

As for accomplisments ,, Coyote i wouyld fish ANY body of water of your choosing and pit my skills against yours in ANY species of fish ANY day ..

I have fished all over this great country from coast to coast,, i have fished for saltwater and freshwater species from coast to coast ,, i have caught more trophy fish and more table fare than you seem to think possible of another fisherman besides yourself.. So all i can say scott is you should really curb your negativity some and focus on what the positive aspects are of fishing in the first place,,, 

fishing is more than just a sport or someone putting food on the table ,, its a way of life and a liberty that people with opinions and negativity like yours cause others to have a negative opinion of..


So with all that being said i REALLY hope to see you on the water someday soon


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

coyote69 said:


> See ya'll on the water soon enough.


Yep, you sure will...one of your "friends" just sent us your picture that was on the cover of "FAKE MAGAZINE"!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey jhurst did you all make it up to CJ and did you guys get into some bass?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I've been asking every Bass Angler I see lately..."Has CJ Bass Fishing Improved in the last few years! EVERYONE I have talked to has said YES!

Just recently I have talked to members of the Wednesday Night Bass Tourney and they all agree that the numbers and size have improved dramatically over the last 5 years. 
When Joe, Ashley, and I were out last Sunday, I was able to chat with an OLD TIME BASS PRO that I know from South Charleston (Junior Queen) and He and His Buddy were having a ball and they agreed that the fish are more numerous, bigger, and healthier....they had C&R 8 BIG Bass by lunch. 

Now all we need is 18" size limit placed at CJ, like other Great Bass Lakes!


----------



## jhurst (Jun 9, 2010)

We did make it up to CJ this weekend. The weather got the best of us though. It was still a great day though. We did a lot of exploring just to see the different parts of the lake and find some potential spots. 

We started near the marina and caught 7 crappie all 8-9 inches. Then we decided to hit the rocky areas near the dam for smallmouth and trolled a little for walleye along the way. Once we got to the dam we got soaked by the storm. So we left and came back after rain stopped and we moved further along the east bank all the way up to the north end. Caught a few more bigger crappie 11-12 inches. 

At the end of the day we had caught roughly 12-13 crappie from 8-12 inches (all released). Most of them were caught on tube baits and a couple on a small jerk bait. We did catch any bass but still had a good time moving around the lake. The fish finder was going crazy the entire time we were there. We had to turn off the sound completely because we were marking so many fish. For some reason we just couldn't get the bass to bite. The weather didn't help much. We'll definitely be up there to try again though. 

Thanks everyone for your help. Its definitely a nice lake loaded with fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

jhurst said:


> We did make it up to CJ this weekend. The weather got the best of us though. It was still a great day though. We did a lot of exploring just to see the different parts of the lake and find some potential spots.
> 
> We started near the marina and caught 7 crappie all 8-9 inches. Then we decided to hit the rocky areas near the dam for smallmouth and trolled a little for walleye along the way. Once we got to the dam we got soaked by the storm. So we left and came back after rain stopped and we moved further along the east bank all the way up to the north end. Caught a few more bigger crappie 11-12 inches.
> 
> ...


Since you were able to get a "Feel" for CJ, just let us know when you get back up and we'll try to help you out!


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Have noticed that since the lake was lowered over the winter of `04- 05 to put in the "new" Main Boat Ramp have caught more smallmouth than large mouth. Granted, could be where, when and how am fishing, but have heard 75% of the guys spoke with express the same opinion. Have seen more "smallies" over 4 pds come out of the Maina than about anywhere else, which is understandable with all the riprap in and around it...to look at the lake, "classic" smallmouth habitat it isn`t, but apparently THEY think otherwise...


----------



## ssouthard (Jul 2, 2005)

Hello JHurst,

The Small Mouth and LM Bass are biting, any swim bait, crankbait, and anyweedless jig in the lilly pads will produce fish. Even a frog over the pads will generate a strike, ssouthard


----------

